# Cosmetic Outlet Dublin



## g1g (19 Jul 2013)

Hi,

just wondering has anyone bought from the cosmetic outlet in Dublin. Have seen their facebook page and seen one or two offers I am interested in. I am not in Dublin so cannot just pop in to take a look. Is it genuine? Some of the deals they are offering seem very cheap so am a little suspicious. Any help appreciated. thanks!


----------



## Leo (23 Jul 2013)

How is this a bargain alert?


----------

